# Mold between goggle lenses...



## TABLECHAIRS (Apr 25, 2010)

I have just started getting my stuff together for a trip to NZ in a couple of weeks and when i pulled out my goggles i noticed that they were a bit dirty...
Tried to clean, but then realised that the problem is actually between the lenses!
What can i do?
Looks like a small amount of mold has started to grow in there...


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

What kind of goggles do you have?


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

You could first soak them in hot water (hot enough to melt the glue on between the lenses), separate the lenses, then get rid of the mold with whatever cleaning supply, then tape it back together with double sided tape. I did this (it totally wasn't an accident  ) when I somehow go hot chocolate in between my lenses, and then I rode with them till the end of the year, still no fogging problems

*Disclaimer: do this at your own risk *


----------



## TABLECHAIRS (Apr 25, 2010)

That's a good trick glm!
Sounds like some tricky taping to get it back together but i think it could work


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

If you do decide to do this, before you take the backing off the tape, cut it in half so that you have a thinner piece that is more versatile and easy to work with. place the tape on the edges of the inner lens, while being careful not to get your fingerprints on the lens(as this is very annoying once you have it all taped back together), and then get the second lens and slowly line it up and lower it down on to the lens with the tape.
I hope this works for you. Best of luck!


----------

